# New pix of Adamantine's, Seelie's, and The Girlz



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

And here are Adamant's second litters off of The Girlz. They are about 8 days old.



Seelie and Adamant's little ones at about four weeks old:



And here are newer pix of Adamant's off the Girlz:



I think this little darling is gorgeous!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I think they all are gorgeous


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!

I have a soft spot for pink eyed dilutes.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

What a super selection of squeakers!! Lovely


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thankee!


----------

